# DIRECTOR'S CUT - Amazing ScreenShots



## softhunterdevil (Mar 23, 2006)

*DIRECTOR'S CUT - Amazing ScreenShots : You are requested to contribute*

Hey BUDDIES out here!
We all like to play games...but most of our part of discussion is only in text...b...o..r..i..n.g text.

So , I have started this Post

_*Lets us share some colourful, amazing, unique, breadthtaking, funny, rare, screenshots from different games...that we have played...among us*_  

 The *rules* for the post are :

1.  The screenshot must be funny or unique or eyecatching in some aspect or the other.
2.  Give a cool name to the screenshot. (in *bold* and CAPS)
3.  Post the screenshot(s).
5.  Give the Game's Name.
6.  Give the version or edition of the game.
7.  Give the level or mission of which screenshot is part of.
8.  Mention what you find special about it!
9.  Mention the screen resolution and size. (If you upload the images to imageshack, automatically thse attributes will be shown under picture thumbnail)
10. Mention how you captured the screenshot. (PrintSceen, F12, or any other software)
11.Your screenshot must not be hurting anyone's sentiment directly or you should be blaming anybody directly.
12.Maximum 5 screenshots per posting. (part of same action in a same game, different actions in same game or screenshots of dfferent games)
13.Posting of screenshots already available on the net or posting of any copyrighted image not allowed. 



Please try to follow the rules while contributing and enjoy 
Buddies please post a message if anything goes beyond rule 

Here is an example:
-------------------------

*OH FATHER! PLEASE PARDON HIM. HE DOESNOT KNOW WHAT HE HAS DONE!*
*img102.imageshack.us/img102/4851/czjesuschurch8vy.th.jpg

*img150.imageshack.us/img150/8900/czjesus7zd.th.jpg

*Game* : Counterstrike
*Edition* :Condition zero
*Mission* : Building Recon
*Comment* : Before entering the church in this level, a sniper stood at top church window. When I shoot him with sniper, he fell from the great height on the cross present at the main gate. He looked like Jesus, being crussified for the second time...and he screamed "aaahhhhhaaaa". It must have been very painful. I thaught , it was just mere accident that he fell like this. I played that part 5 times more, shooting him down from different angles. But the result was the same. Intelligent scripting by the Game Developers. But the question is What have they tried to show us or make us realize through this breathtaking action ???

*Capturing* : F12- Default screenshot taking button for this game, also used Print Screen and pasted to MS Paint
__________________________________________________________
| Dont know if this thread is being repeated...moderators please be kind |


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 23, 2006)

nice idea with useless poll.


----------



## softhunterdevil (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for your criticism

Deleted the 





> useless poll


----------



## softhunterdevil (Mar 25, 2006)

*Flying Without Wings !!! May we call it Superflght ?*
*img61.imageshack.us/img61/5580/flywingless8aa.th.jpg

*img60.imageshack.us/img60/5630/stillflying1sz.th.jpg

*Game* : Superbike
*Edition* :III
*Circuit* : Dont Remember now
*Comment* : See these brave men go for an unusual way to reach the destination. May be they have learnt it from Harry Potter. Breathtaking action ???
*Capturing* : Used Print Screen and pasted to MS Paint


----------



## softhunterdevil (Mar 25, 2006)

*Keep it up , Mann!*
*img143.imageshack.us/img143/2043/keepitup11ok.th.jpg

*img157.imageshack.us/img157/9938/keepitup23lf.th.jpg

*Game* : FIFA
*Edition* :2005
*Match* : Some League Matches, teams I dont remember. Help me identify them.
*Comment* : When there is Football, there must be foul. Normally it is clear who has committed the foul. But here it is very hard to get the culprit out. Tough job for Mr. Referee. See both of them kicking the sky instead of the ball.
*Capturing* : Used Print Screen and pasted to MS Paint


----------



## softhunterdevil (Mar 25, 2006)

*Cure for all!*
*img162.imageshack.us/img162/5654/residentadvertisement5ok.th.jpg

*Game* : Resident Evil Nemesis
*Edition* :III
*Level* : Hospital
*Comment* : Cant get your headache away. Tried all types of medicines and drugs. Nothing to worry. Here comes 'Safsprin', the common cure. Just call the number you see on the screen to get a free sample within 24 hours. Check out your local stores for more offers.
*Capturing* : Used Print Screen and pasted to MS Paint


----------



## softhunterdevil (Mar 25, 2006)

*What happened ? No reply or contribution !*

Hey buddies, dont you have anything like these pics to contribute ?  
Just play a game and take out the best screenshot.

If you dont reply , I cant get your reactions. How do you think these pics are ?

Please reply if you like them.
 :roll:


----------



## softhunterdevil (Mar 25, 2006)

*Nasty Goalkeeper*
*img229.imageshack.us/img229/2733/catchwithfeet2gg.th.jpg

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/1421/baldsupport8jl.th.jpg

*img162.imageshack.us/img162/9529/golkeeperabsent4xl.th.jpg

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/9396/goalkeeperfoul7hr.th.jpg

*Game* : FIFA
*Edition* :2005
*Match* : Some League Matches, teams I dont remember. Help me identify them.
*Comment* :
1.Lying on the ground when opponent is appraoching, irresponsible goalkeeper
2.See the goalkeeper take the support from the bald head of the opponent to rise up. 
3. The Goalkeeper has ran away from the field like a coward. Now its very easy for the opponent to put ball in an unguarded net
4. Sometimes, Goalkeeper are the worst at causing fouls. In India , a footballer died such a way. But they easily escape a card due to advantage.
*Capturing* : Used Print Screen and pasted to MS Paint


----------



## softhunterdevil (Mar 25, 2006)

*Heli Tanker*
*img235.imageshack.us/img235/9504/igitank19we.th.jpg

*img235.imageshack.us/img235/5139/igitank26zp.th.jpg

*Game* : Project IGI
*Edition* : II
*Mission* : Border Crossing
*Comment* : Have anyone seen new generation of tanks that can run on the ground as well as fly ? Its a part of secret Project. Find it out in Project IGI 2, Enemy Border Crossing.
*Capturing* : Used Print Screen and pasted to MS Paint


----------



## softhunterdevil (Mar 25, 2006)

*SCORE IT LIKE BECKHAM*
*img136.imageshack.us/img136/9710/sameside2lh.th.jpg

*Game* : FIFA
*Edition* :2005
*Match* : One team is Real Madrid. The other team does not matter here.
*Comment* : Beckham could not resist the attraction of scoring a goal, even though it turned out to be a a same side goal. He now regrets for what he has done.
*Capturing* : Used Print Screen and pasted to MS Paint


----------



## softhunterdevil (Mar 25, 2006)

*HOW MANY PLAYERS*

*img53.imageshack.us/img53/4053/10vs116lb.th.jpg
*Game* : FIFA
*Edition* :2005
*Match* : Some League Matches, teams I dont remember. Help me identify them.
*Comment* : Its told that dont count the chicken before the eggs hatch. Always there is chance of reduction. But here, dont count the number of opponent players on the ground before the match starts. Its because in FIFA 2005, 10 players team turn into a 11 side team. May be if you count 11, you will have to deal with 12 players later on.
*Capturing* : Used Print Screen and pasted to MS Paint


----------



## softhunterdevil (Mar 25, 2006)

________________________________
|...............................................................\
|.........................\\\||///.............................|
|........................ ( o o )..............................|
|.................oooO...(_)...Oooo....................|
|.................................................................|
|..*WHY YOU PEOLPE DO NOT REPLY*.....|
|.................................................................|
|....*ARE YOU NOT LIKING THEM ?*............|
|....................oooO.....................................|
|....................(....)....Oooo.......................... |
|.....................\..(.....(....).............................|
|.......................\_)....)../..............................|
|..............................(_/...............................|
|.................................................................|
|________________________________/


----------



## wizrulz (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey u do not get disheartened if no one replying...keep up the good work....i guess most of just get enough time to play a quikie game in a day and in thattime no one has time to think abt funny things in a game to post it here.... . i will do it when i get enough time to plan and think abt such work....


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Gud work buddy.
Keep posting.


----------



## mav3r1ck (Mar 25, 2006)

LORD KRISHNA says in GITA 
"KARMANYEVAA DHIKAARASTE, MAA FALESHU KADAACHAN" (sanskrit shloka) 

in hindi it means "KARM KAR, FAL KI ICCHA MAT KAR."

sorry if i sounded mythologically philosophical     

BUT U R DOING A GREAT JOB DUDE, MAY BE OTHERS(INCLUDING ME) ARE NOT AS CREATIVE AS U ARE, COZ U ARE PLAYING THE GAME AND SEEING THE LIGHTER SIDE OF IT AS WELL AT THE SAME TIME, NOW HOW MANY PEOPLE CAN DO THAT? KEEP IT UP.

cha.


----------



## softhunterdevil (Mar 25, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> Hey u do not get disheartened if no one replying...keep up the good work





			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> Gud work buddy.
> Keep posting.






			
				mav3r1ck said:
			
		

> BUT U R DOING A GREAT JOB DUDE, ...................................................
> ...........................................................................................................
> ................KEEP IT UP.




Thats enough buddies.        
*I think you people have really encouraged me to keep up the work*
I will try to live up to your expectations and encouragement.  :roll: 




			
				mav3r1ck said:
			
		

> "KARMANYEVAA DHIKAARASTE, MAA FALESHU KADAACHAN" (sanskrit shloka)
> in hindi it means ....



No need of translation buddy, I had Sanskrit in my early school days!  

But again thanx for translating it into Hindi, the National Language   

*BTW: Would you mind translating Google into Sanskrit ? *


----------



## softhunterdevil (Mar 25, 2006)

*NOWHERE OR CONDITION ZERO*

*img204.imageshack.us/img204/8952/cznowhere0mq.th.jpg
*Game* : Counter Strike
*Edition* :Condition Zero
*Mission* : Start of the Last Mission
*Comment* : This is the result of loading a level of my Condition Zero save file when my hard disk was full with 2-3 Mb free. May be windows could not allocate enough resources. The result was, I was hanging at nowhere. I could just move my head with mouse and look here and there (360 degree). Building was all around my space. Sound was of raining.
I enjoyed the software failure and saved the screen for you.
*Capturing* : Used Print Screen and pasted to MS Paint


----------



## softhunterdevil (Mar 25, 2006)

*WHEN FEET ARE NOT ENOUGH*

*img214.imageshack.us/img214/9365/handball24mf.th.jpg
*img20.imageshack.us/img20/8266/handball14vo.th.jpg
*Game* : FIFA
*Edition* :2005
*Match* : Some League Matches, teams I dont remember. Help me identify them.
*Comment* : 
1. A forward running towards the opponent side to score a goal. In front of him is a defender, he is injured from a previous foul. (injury must have been great)
2. Notice here, how the ball is retained by the hand of the injured defender. Forward player just jumps off from the hurdle. No handball is called or any foul is given. Is this what we call a FIFA FAIRPLAY ?
*Capturing* : Used Print Screen and pasted to MS Paint


----------



## softhunterdevil (Mar 25, 2006)

*GNIKOMS ON*
*img20.imageshack.us/img20/4382/nosmoking0uw.th.jpg

*Game* : Resident Evil Nemesis
*Edition* :III
*Level* : Dont remember, but at the beginning
*Comment* : Look at the advertisement (on a notice board kind of thing) at the left side on the inside wall of the tram car. It shows No Smoking. But the developers mistakenly flipped it before putting. So NO SMOKING seems to be GNIKOMS ON or the way it would have been seen through a mirror. There is another No Smoking banner on the top of Her's head. But it and all the other texts (like HIGH VOLTAGE) read so fine.
*Capturing* : Used Print Screen and pasted to MS Paint


----------



## softhunterdevil (Mar 25, 2006)

*SPECIAL DEATH*
*img398.imageshack.us/img398/814/igideath5xs.th.jpg

*img501.imageshack.us/img501/9911/igideath22aw.th.jpg

*Game* : Project IGI
*Edition* : II
*Mission* : Weather Station, 3rd Mission
*Comment* :
1.Normal death as David Jones undergoes in any mission. Here he is daedly injured and lying down in the ground before last breath
2.Rare death. Sudden death due to a Grenade. Notice his hand is stiff and pointing upward. This happened as he was trying to throw a grenade and died in the halfway. The picture looks like that David is trying to hold the dying sun.
*Capturing* : Used Print Screen and pasted to MS Paint


----------



## mav3r1ck (Mar 25, 2006)

[/quote]
*BTW: Would you mind translating Google into Sanskrit ? *[/quote]

ummm.......   ok that's enough, i give up   ...so what's the answer?   

good ones yaar ....WHEN FEET ARE NOT ENOUGH........good work dude, just the things that we lesser souls don't notice while playing, and u notice and capture them too  8) , how do u do that   u got four hands or what      nice keep it up!!

cha.


----------



## softhunterdevil (Mar 26, 2006)

mav3r1ck said:
			
		

> ummm.......   ok that's enough, i give up   ...so what's the answer?



ummm.......  ....the sanskrit version of GOOGLE is..... ummm......  ....I also dont know....  


Thanks again for cheering me up.


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 26, 2006)

ummmmm..... i think google can be translated into sanskrit as  जाल-अन्वेष 
jaal = web ,  Anvesha(anu&half;esha )= search, searching after

or जाल-अनुपदिन्

jaal = web , Anupadin(anu-padin) = pursuing, searching

i know may be its not even near to the correct answer , anyone there with a better answer?


----------



## softhunterdevil (Mar 27, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> ummmmm..... i think google can be translated into sanskrit as  जाल-अन्वेष
> jaal = web ,  Anvesha(anu&half;esha )= search, searching after
> 
> or जाल-अनुपदिन्
> ...



Is जाल (Jaal) a Sanskrit word ?  I dont think so.
I am not sure about that although  :roll: 

I went to google site to get its meaning. What I got is :



> What does "Google" mean?
> 
> The name "Google" is a play on the word "googol," which was coined by Milton Sirotta, nephew of American mathematician Edward Kasner. A googol refers to the number represented by a 1 followed by 100 zeros. A googol is a very large number. There isn't a googol of anything in the universe -- not stars, not dust particles, not atoms. Google's use of the term reflects our mission to organize the world's immense (and seemingly infinite) amount of information and make it universally accessible and useful.



For more details checkout the links below :

Fun Facts
More Facts

Now, 0 (zero) has got its origin in India, a place where Sanskrit used to be the most common language. 8) 

So my frndz! Let us find out G(.)(̕ )g|_e in Sanskrit


----------



## softhunterdevil (Mar 27, 2006)

*HANG UP A CAR*

*img204.imageshack.us/img204/7743/nfsaction7qt.th.jpg
*Game* : Need For Speed
*Edition* : Underground I (7)
*Mission* : One of the prliminary races
*Comment* : It is very difficult to control the high speed moving cars. Once the race has started, keep your head cool until you reach the white line in the last lap. What if you meet up with traffic. Loose your time and loose your style points. Here I just escaped such a situation. Accident was avoided by jumping over the opposite car, normally not seen in NFS. Also I got a lot of extra hang up style points.
*Capturing* : Used Print Screen and pasted to MS Paint


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 27, 2006)

Jaal is a sanskrit word , i am sure .


----------



## nd4spd (Mar 31, 2006)

*Which way they r going*

this i a very good topic, where we can share our special(some times funny) experiences in games.
I find these pics Funny, may be others will not. i thought there is only one way to find out.

*WE HAVE A LIFT OFF*
*images.imagefap.com/images/thumb/148377145.jpg  
GAME: BURNOUT 3 - TAKEDOWN
RACE : CUSTOM
COMMENT : such crashes r normally expected in this game. but this one,  i like the most cause its the biggest crash i was able to make in my only 2 hr time (cause i was playing it in my friends PC cause mine is of historic config)
CAPTURING: Print screen and MS paint

*USE only CONCRETE ROAD*
*images.imagefap.com/images/thumb/1186601124.jpg
GAME : NFS PORSCHE UNLEASED
RACE : MONTE CARLO 2, expert level, Dakar Cheat Enabled, LAST LAP
COMMENT : after having a lead of 50 sec, everything gone wrong then one long sweeping corner is misjudged ( cause when "dakar" is enabled u have to estimate when its right time to turn cause every turn is taken in drifting manner. LOTTA fun once mastered this technique))
CAPTURING : Print screen and MS paint

*WHICH WAY THEY R GOING*
*img96.imageshack.us/img96/7234/whichwaytheyrgoing2kp.th.jpg
GAME: NFS PORSCHE UNLEASED
RACE : THE VERY SAME RACE AS MENTIONED ABOVE, SECOND LAP
COMMENT : CAN ANYBODY GUESS WHERE R THEY GOING ( TOWARD U OR AWAY FROM U)
CAPTURING : print screen and MS paint

*SMACK DOWN*
*img521.imageshack.us/img521/3426/crazydrivers3sz.th.jpg
GAME : NFS PORSCHE UNLEASED
RACE: THIS ONE IS ALSO FROM THE SAME RACE, 3RD LAP
COMMENT : i know u where thinking , how this can be that all the funny exp in one race, but have u ever tried this cheat in the game. it will make the game whole new again, i mean in terms of driving experience. but in expert mode really pose a challange to u, cause opponents have better control of their vehicle. and if u add traffic then u sure are going to crash every now and then.


----------



## softhunterdevil (Apr 1, 2006)

*COOL WORK*



			
				nd4spd said:
			
		

> this i a very good topic, where we can share our special(some times funny) experiences in games.
> I find these pics Funny, may be others will not. i thought there is only one way to find out



Nice to find another person sharing some good pics  

*SPECIALLY, THE CRASH SCENE WAS REALLY EYECATCHING   *

Keep up the good work buddy!


----------



## varungupta17 (Apr 1, 2006)

@softhunterdevil

Hey dude keep.... ur work is really good and i m inspired to do the same.... In near future u will see my pictures.....    
Dont think it is a joke by seeing its date... I m serious....    
Bye and again CARRY UR EXCELLENT WORK


----------



## abhijeet_ghosh (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: Which way they r going*



			
				nd4spd said:
			
		

> GAME: BURNOUT 3 - TAKEDOWN
> RACE : CUSTOM
> COMMENT : such crashes r normally expected in this game. but this one,  i like the most cause its the biggest crash i was able to make in my only 2 hr time (cause i was *playing it in my friends PC* cause mine is of historic config)
> CAPTURING: Print screen and MS paint



Dude Burnout 3 hasn't been released on the PC. It's out only on PS2 and Xbox. So how can you play it on your "friend's PC"?


----------



## softhunterdevil (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: Which way they r going*



			
				abhijeet_ghosh said:
			
		

> Dude Burnout 3 hasn't been released on the PC. It's out only on PS2 and Xbox. So how can you play it on your "friend's PC"?



Abhijeet ! May be he has got a pirated version   
or may be he mistook  "friend's PS2 or Xbox" as "friend's PC"   

Else lets see what he has got for answer   

*::Credit 2 u for pointing out the anomaly::*


----------



## softhunterdevil (Apr 1, 2006)

*Bicycle Kick : Amazing shot*

*UPSIDE DOWN*

*img317.imageshack.us/img317/6419/bicyclekick7np.th.jpg
*Game* : FIFA
*Edition* : 2005
*Mission* : One of the league matches. Help me identify
*Comment* : It is very difficult to control the players in FIFA if you are novice. As you play you gain experience and confidence. You learn enough tricks that you can continuously experiment with the skills of the player without the fear of loosing the game. One of the most rare skill is Bicycle Kick. It is hard to reproduce.See in this picture, such a bicycle kick. I was able to do it after playing lot of matches. Hero in the picture is 'Nunez'. Click to see if you can replace him. You must have enough flexibility to accept the challenge.
*Capturing* : Used Print Screen and pasted to MS Paint


----------



## softhunterdevil (Apr 2, 2006)

varungupta17 said:
			
		

> @softhunterdevil
> 
> Hey dude keep.... ur work is really good and i m inspired to do the same.... In near future u will see my pictures.....
> Dont think it is a joke by seeing its date... I m serious....
> Bye and again CARRY UR EXCELLENT WORK



Thnx buddy 

Now 1st April is over.
Looking forward for your contribution


----------



## nd4spd (Apr 2, 2006)

@abhijeet_ghosh
"Dude Burnout 3 hasn't been released on the PC. It's out only on PS2 and Xbox. So how can you play it on your "friend's PC"?"

yes he is true, i lied, i didn't capture it.
it was mailed to me by my friend, but he don't have a ps2, how can he capture it?

anyway me sorry for breaking the rules for this post, it depend on u ppl to forgive  or not to.


----------



## softhunterdevil (Apr 2, 2006)

*Punishment!!!*



			
				nd4spd said:
			
		

> @abhijeet_ghosh
> yes he is true, i lied, i didn't capture it.
> it was mailed to me by my friend, but he don't have a ps2, how can he capture it?
> anyway me sorry for breaking the rules for this post, it depend on u ppl to forgive  or not to.


 :roll: 

*Listen nd4spd! I am very angry*.   I can not punish you from this PC of mine. I cannot stop you from posting, nor I am going to report it. Only thing I can do is to say that your misdeed has not only broken the rules of the post (which is not of much importance now) but you have done a grave thing which may once lead to destruction of humanity. Yes, trust I am talking about, which you have broken. *From furthur on I request you, please do not post anything under this topic, which is beyond your capabilty or what you have not done.*Hope, you are getting me. I do not want to barr you from posting but want you to *rectify yourself and do contribute furthur if you can*. But again, be self sufficient and creative. Hoping to get more from you soon.

*BTW: Hope that NFS pics were your own screenshots...???   *


----------



## nd4spd (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Punishment!!!*



			
				softhunterdevil said:
			
		

> :roll:
> 
> *Listen nd4spd! I am very angry*.   I can not punish you from this PC of mine. I cannot stop you from posting, nor I am going to report it. Only thing I can do is to say that your misdeed has not only broken the rules of the post (which is not of much importance now) but you have done a grave thing which may once lead to destruction of humanity. Yes, trust I am talking about, which you have broken. *From furthur on I request you, please do not post anything under this topic, which is beyond your capabilty or what you have not done.*Hope, you are getting me. I do not want to barr you from posting but want you to *rectify yourself and do contribute furthur if you can*. But again, be self sufficient and creative. Hoping to get more from you soon.
> 
> *BTW: Hope that NFS pics were your own screenshots...???   *




i don't under stand "can i post or not"
 

and yes sir, the Pics from NFS - Porsche unleased are mine original, "aae shapat" 
if u want i can send u the replay which i have saved, u can watch it in the game, and see that i said the truth, about all those experience happening in the same race.

i only posted the Burnout 3 pics, cause they r really spectacular, i have played the burnout 3 in ps2 and thought that i should also come in PC version, but it was the biggest mistake ever made by me( i think), the game turned out to be a console only like GT4.

if i am allowed to post here again i promise i won't do that mistake again, and try to preserve the dignity of the post (and myself also)


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Punishment!!!*



			
				nd4spd said:
			
		

> i don't under stand "can i post or not"
> 
> 
> and yes sir, the Pics from NFS - Porsche unleased are mine original, "aae shapat"
> ...



lol , this is fun . dude he is not a mod in this forum , and u can post here , u donâ€™t need his permission , but yes do post the stuff carefully keeping the purpose of the topic unaffected .


----------



## softhunterdevil (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Punishment!!!*



			
				nd4spd said:
			
		

> softhunterdevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure you can post further. But I want you to maintain the 'dignity' of the post.


----------



## softhunterdevil (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: Punishment!!!*



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> lol , this is fun . dude he is not a mod in this forum , and u can post here , u donâ€™t need his permission,



  Off course I am not the moderator. I dont know what could I have done if I was one. But you are expected to respect other's decisions and feelings...Right ???  :roll: 




			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> but yes do post the stuff carefully keeping the purpose of the topic unaffected .



Thats again a friendly warning from your side to nd4spd which reduced my job by half. Thanx buddy


----------



## nd4spd (Apr 2, 2006)

@tarey_g

i was only saying sorry to softhunterdevil cause it was his post, it hurts him when i broke his rules, and not for some fear of being banned.

here is a series of screenshots that  might *REDEFINE OVERTAKING*
again from NFS PORSCHE UNLEASED    
*images.imagefap.com/images/thumb/1016236206.jpg
*images.imagefap.com/images/thumb/1607581464.jpg
*images.imagefap.com/images/thumb/1893394959.jpg*images.imagefap.com/images/thumb/409583235.jpg 
*images.imagefap.com/images/thumb/1268485704.jpg
*images.imagefap.com/images/thumb/1055588247.jpg   
*images.imagefap.com/images/thumb/654061589.jpg   
*images.imagefap.com/images/thumb/864908307.jpg


----------



## softhunterdevil (Apr 3, 2006)

*Nice Comeback*



			
				nd4spd said:
			
		

> @tarey_g
> 
> i was only saying sorry to softhunterdevil cause it was his post, it hurts him when i broke his rules, and not for some fear of being banned.



I like the way you threw words buddy 

Again some nice work from you. Nice Comeback. The overtake was really revolutionary.  .  I mean that in a country like india, where traffic problem is at its best, you may quick tweak it if you are master at such overtaking. I hope these kind of overtaking will be allowed by the traffic police in recent future...  

One thing I will like to mention here...it may sound to you as negative...  

* keeping in mind of the dial up users*,
*please do not post more than 5 pictures in a series in a single post* (this is also one of the rules). If possible break them into a number of posts. Forum will automatically put extra posts in the next page. But if you maintain a long run of pictures under the same post, the images will be in the same page and the page will take time to load and also eat lot of bandwidth. Hope you understand.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 3, 2006)

*Hello*

Look at these :

Game - Hitman Contracts 
Version - English
*img422.imageshack.us/img422/4726/dump00050oz.th.jpg

Level Name - Lee Hong Assassination
Comment - Large Leg !

*img316.imageshack.us/img316/787/dump01076jh.th.jpg

Level Name - Traditions of the Trade
Comment - Acidity

*img316.imageshack.us/img316/9708/dump01274yi.th.jpg

Level Name - Traditions of the Trade
Comment - Fuchs When Bathing ! Freak.


Resolution are normal 1024X768


----------



## softhunterdevil (Apr 3, 2006)

*Its good to find another contribution from a new buddy of ours community*.  


Great job dude . How did you manage to take those pics. Specially the first one ?? 

Continue with more of such works of yours ...  
-._.-._.-._.-._.-.-._.-._.-._.-._.-.-._.-._.-._.-._.-.-._.-._.-._.-._.-.-._.-._.-._.-._.-.

Just one more thing. I am not hurting you...*but your post is little incomplete*. I mean, you have not given any thing beside the pictures here. Please post some of the following examples before posting. Its just because even you are the player of the game, others should get the same pleasure of finding out the loop holes in that game or capture the splendid moments from his/her PC. Also they may not have any knowledge of the game you posted the screenshot of. So plese make them aware of what and how you did it. Why you liked it ?

See the example post below....



			
				softhunterdevil said:
			
		

> *NOTHING IS IMPOSSIBLE!* (example caption)
> 
> |''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''|
> |..Example Image..|
> ...



I tried to make the post as complete as I could.
Other buddies like nd4spd also posted keping in mind the format of the post. So, I will expect the same from you. 

| Hope you edit your post and repost it soon... |


----------



## softhunterdevil (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Bicycle Kick : Amazing shot*

*OOuchchh.... my hand !!!*

*img128.imageshack.us/img128/8973/handpress9gs.th.jpg
*Game* : FIFA
*Edition* : 2005
*Mission* : One of the league matches. Help me identify
*Comment* : It is difficult to score goals in FIFA if you are novice. As you play you gain experience and confidence. You learn enough tricks that you can continuously score goals as you like. As you score a goal, it is very sensual experiment. See here, scoring a goal is not as sweet as you had expected. It may lead to pain. Here the hand of the goal scorer is being pressed upon by a defender of the opposite team. Hope match referee did cut some match fee from him.
*Capturing* : Used Print Screen and pasted to MS Paint


----------



## softhunterdevil (May 15, 2006)

Hey buddies !!!

I want some contribution from you too ...

I will be happy if you rate this thread so that I can understand how much you liked it.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 11, 2006)

here im posting some of mine...

*img117.imageshack.us/img117/6756/cricket200553vp.th.jpg EA Cricket 2005 - Zaheer Khan Balling at his highest speed

*img102.imageshack.us/img102/7531/cricket2005c3ai.th.jpg EA Cricket 2005 - WI batsman getting ready to edge it to slip

*img143.imageshack.us/img143/9977/cricket2005e4iz.th.jpg EA Cricket 2005 - his wish fulfilled, slip takes a stunning one

*img143.imageshack.us/img143/9305/cricket2005g8fs.th.jpg EA Cricket 2005 - completing his catch

cheers


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 11, 2006)

some more goes in...

*img101.imageshack.us/img101/8172/cricket20053123kp.th.jpg Cricket 2005 - Zaheer takes d stumps while Dhoni n Dravid stares

*img92.imageshack.us/img92/944/halo1nn.th.jpg Halo - a beautiful in-game scene

will post more from midtown madness 2, nfw-most wanted, max payne 2 etc. soon...lets c wat others have

ps: i apologise i may b not following ur full rulez...but im hardpressed for time....but gonna make more tomorow wit everythin expected....

cheers


----------



## rahul_rks (Jun 11, 2006)

nice pics there.especially for me as none of the above games run on my old p3 machine.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 12, 2006)

hey thanx rahul....if u have p3 i guess halo wud atleast run...some of following may do as well...

some more goes in here-

*img529.imageshack.us/img529/9154/maxpayne2a1tv.th.png 
Game - Max Payne 2
Comment - Some guys wanna taste my InGram. So Max just helpin em out.

*img122.imageshack.us/img122/2169/mid2jumper7ld.th.jpg
Game - Midtown Madness 2
Car - Lamborghini Diablo
Comment - Just driving through the mods added glass walls shattering things around.

*img129.imageshack.us/img129/192/mm2stnt4er.th.jpg
Game - Midtown Madness 2
Comments - Havin som multiplayer action wit my frnd via dial-up...we both rollin in air abt to go sleep wit d fishes

*img74.imageshack.us/img74/7843/mp2a4bj.th.jpg
Game - Max Payne 2
Comments - Its da machine gun this time. Watch out for firing effects...they r in my old mobo's onboard video (intel extreme)

...to b continued

cheers


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 12, 2006)

...continues-

*img454.imageshack.us/img454/4937/mm2stnt25ae.th.jpg
Game - Midtown Madness 2
Mode - Multiplayer (Dial-up)
Comments - Watch carefully my couson actually lands safely on road but i go on to sleed wit fishes yet again...

*img65.imageshack.us/img65/4456/mm2stnt58eq.th.jpg
Game - Midtown Madness 2
Mode - Multiplayer (Dial-up, 3 Players via TCP/IP)
Comments - This is really funny. we were tryin d longest jump in d game. its possible by only lamborgini diablo (fastest) or murcialago and not by a city bus....as u can see that...

continues...


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 12, 2006)

*img228.imageshack.us/img228/9629/mid2carrier4gy.th.jpg
Game - Midtown Madness
Mode - Multiplayer (dial-up, peer-peer)
Comments - Well this is another glitch...after a heavy traffic mess at d signal, one of this truck rolled on my back...dunno how n wen it came...surprising. 



*img50.imageshack.us/img50/8576/nfshp2funny3kg.th.jpg
Game - EA Need for Speed HP2
Mode - Single Player Pursuit
Comments - Check this horrible grafix glitch. When prnt-screen was pressed there was a cop's car n me in d air jumpin on road...cops car just vanished in this shot. even my car did but may b im too smart too b missed in a fotograph...checkout

*img513.imageshack.us/img513/7550/maxpayne14hv.th.jpg
Game - Max Payne
Level - Dun remember...sinlge player
Comments - This looks a bit haunting but act this is another comedy of errors. I just dived into bullet time combo wit all my concentration on style of dive, just forgot to shoot...

thats all for now, tomorow will have some nfsmw edition...lotsa action packed shots taken....n guyz i request try reducing ur image size to 640*480 in imageshack.us ,,,twill benifit the poor dial-up users...like me

ps: all shots taken here are by prnt-screen key...

cheers


----------



## softhunterdevil (Jun 13, 2006)

*Thnx Speedguy*

@SPEEDYGUY ...
thanx man ... for making this thread alive again with your beautifull shots.
Very nice contributions ... both in quantity as well as in quality

*SPECIALLY THE INVISIBLE CAR IN NFS HP2*

Nice to find someone carrying out the post I had once started.
Dont get much time to post my own screenies (Lots of Studies and HDD full)

Hoping to comeback soon as soon as my internship is over and I will clear out some HDD space to install some new games in the system of mine. Then people I will be back with some of mine.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 13, 2006)

ur welcome man, lets try keep this thread alive, its damn interesting....i apologise i cudnt post nfsmw as im hardpressed for time these dayz but will be doin it surely very soon...

cheers


----------



## softhunterdevil (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Bicycle Kick : Amazing shot*

*Nitro Boost Take off !!!*

*img209.imageshack.us/img209/6087/midnightclubflyingcar37zf.th.jpg
*img127.imageshack.us/img127/1596/midnightclubflyingcar48np.th.jpg
*img209.imageshack.us/img209/1742/midnightclubflyingcar4au.th.jpg
*img64.imageshack.us/img64/306/midnightclubflyingcar76mq.th.jpg
*Game* : Midnight Club
*Edition* : II
*Mission* : One of the race in Japan or Los Angeles
*Comment* : Power of Nitro can help you fly high with ambition. But it may be sometimes be a problem in winning a race. For example, I went too far in the opposite direction. It took me time for returning... and the opponents were already almost reaching the destination.
1. Just taking off...trying to get as fast as possible to the check point
2. High in the sky, reached the check point through the air
3. Arrow showing I have to turn back... but I have no such chance
4. Ohh my God ... How far I will go  !!! ... Opponents are already in.
*Capturing* : Used Print Screen and pasted to MS Paint


----------



## softhunterdevil (Jun 13, 2006)

speedyguy said:
			
		

> thats all for now, tomorow will have some nfsmw edition...lotsa action packed shots taken....n guyz i request try reducing ur image size to 640*480 in imageshack.us ,,,twill benifit the poor dial-up users...like me


@SPEEDYGUY
Waiting eagerly for what you have in your store
You are a brave guy 8) , You uploads images even being a dial up user !!!

@Everyone
Ya guyz...good dea by speedy
While uploading your image to imageshack, you can tick the option '*resize image ?  [640x480 (for message boards)]*'
This will reduce the resolution of the image you are uploading to 640x480 and help a lot of users with low-bandwith.
If, you strongly feel that resizing your image will damage all the fun in it, then only put your image unresized ... as large as you can.
I must confess that I was also a 56 Kbps modem user even just 6 months ago, but after switching over to broadband... I lost sympathy for dial-up users... quite like politicians ... hmmm  ???


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 16, 2006)

alrite...sry again for being so late to live up my promise...well its time now....
there goes some more action-

*img242.imageshack.us/img242/4941/ut20041ve.th.jpg
Game - Unreal Tournament 2004
Mode - Single Player
Comment - Watch out how beautifully this planet is designed...theres losta hard work done i guess....

*img372.imageshack.us/img372/1889/tomjerry2nr.th.jpg
Game - Tom and Jerry
Platform - Nintendo
Comments - This ones funny...watch out toms reaction on a sight of a bulldog while chasing jerry...

*img222.imageshack.us/img222/6471/crick2005err6fz.th.jpg
Game - EA Cricket 2005
Mode - India vs West Indies One Day Match
Comments - One hell of an error again....wen snapshot was taken, there was a batsman whose middle stumps gone flying from d indian fast bowler....may be he ashamed to come to pic while getting bowled...

continues...


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 16, 2006)

Now its time for NFS MostWanted action-
ps: im in blacklist #3, Ronnie....im playin this for last 4 months...actually i never get time for this....tryin to finish now as im on vacation.

*img529.imageshack.us/img529/5890/nfsmw0079aw.th.jpg
Game - NFS Most Wanted
Mode - Single Player Sprint Race (Blacklist #4)
Comments - Short cuts r d best way to victory so i took one...though it had some real time high jumps....so checkout wat went one

*img355.imageshack.us/img355/7964/nfsmw075pg.th.jpg
Game - NFS Most Wanted
Mode - Single Player Pursuit (blacklist #3)
Comments - Crashing my way out of these damn roadblocks by Rockport Police. They r paying to come on my way wen im doing 180mph

*img72.imageshack.us/img72/7987/nfsmw148sy.th.jpg
Game - NFS Most Wanted
Mode - Single Player Pursuit (blacklist #7)
Comments - Using those useful pursuit breakers. Breaking the whole tank system which is about to fall on that dumb cop chasing me. May he rest in "piece".

*img359.imageshack.us/img359/8275/nfsmw100rr.th.jpg
Game - NFS Most Wanted
Mode - Single Player Pursuit (blacklist #10)
Comments - Well d cops follow u wherever u go. I mean it, literally. Even on air....btw, i may hv posted this earlier in this forum but its extinct now...

Thats all for now folks, will be posting more....so its not over...waiting for response so i feel that im not doing this uselessly....n expecting some other participants aswell to share some of their delightfull in-game moments...c'mon guys, its just a matter of one button press (prnt-screen).....enjoy!

cheers


----------



## yuvistar (Jun 16, 2006)

all ur pics rock
speedguy and softhunterdevil.


----------



## softhunterdevil (Jun 17, 2006)

yuvistar said:
			
		

> all ur pics rock
> speedguy and softhunterdevil.


Thnx man ... its a pleasure for us 
But see inside ... there are some more buddies who have posted their pics too ... like nd4spd and tech_mastermind...their pics rock too.

*I will expect you to contribute something if possible.*


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 18, 2006)

really man...i will be comin wit more soon but still wud appreciate if more ppl wud make some contributions....

cheers


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 18, 2006)

Ok, my first post here. All screenshots were taken at 1024X768, 4X AA/4X AF smoke effects and everything full.

*Game: Call of Duty-2*

Level: British campaign

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/7839/shot00407jc.th.jpg 

Comment: Having a joyride

Level: Russian campaign

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/6232/shot00267pc.th.jpg

Comment: Here they come! Open fire!!!

Level: Russian campaign

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/6284/shot00292px.th.jpg

Comment: The Nazi stronghold getting ready to be blown up!

Level: American campaign

*img160.imageshack.us/img160/7176/shot00230wf.th.jpg

Comment: Fine job guys!

Will post more later.

Damn...this limitation of 4 images per post...


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 18, 2006)

u can post more than one post in case u hv some more pics dude....btw, they r kool

cheers


----------



## yuvistar (Jun 19, 2006)

*img49.imageshack.us/img49/3117/crcktstik1ju.th.jpghere Yuvi and Kaif both miss centuries as India loses the match to WI by 2 runs, after they got off to a shaky start. Game:Stick Cricket.


----------



## pickster (Jun 20, 2006)

Okay.. This is my first contribution : 

*Edition :* San Andreas
*Mission :* No mission.. just roaming around.. 
*Comment :* I was roaming around and being chased by the police when I noticed two glithces both concerning bikes.. these happen many times in San An.
*Capturing :* Used print-screen and pasted in Adobe Photoshop CS2. *imageshack.us used for hosting.

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/6766/gtasanan14kf.th.jpg
*img221.imageshack.us/img221/6571/gtasanan25vo.th.jpg


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 27, 2006)

ok here i go again...

*img415.imageshack.us/img415/8229/nfsmw242ii.th.jpg
Game - NFS Most Wanted
Mode - Pursuit (blacklist #3)
Comments - Cops wont leave u alone...anywhere....anyhow!

*img367.imageshack.us/img367/8065/nfsmw372te.th.jpg
Game - NFS Most Wanted
Mode - Pursuit (blacklist #2)
Comments - Wat happens wen u collide wit standing vehicle all of a sudden while doing 200+ mph...checkout

*img399.imageshack.us/img399/1167/nfsmwtruck6jb.th.jpg
Game - NFS Most Wanted
Mode - Drag Race (blacklist #2)
Comments - Guess wat...i can pass thru under those big truck rollies....but sometimes it goes ugly...

*img172.imageshack.us/img172/7316/nfsmwcarry2kb.th.jpg
Game - NFS Most Wanted
Mode - Pursuit (Final Pusruit after Blacklist #1)
Comments -  I just beat Razor....so cops think im too good 2 get busted by em....so they carrying me home on thier top....funny

continues...


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 27, 2006)

alrite, enuf of nfsmw...though i still got more of it but will post only if on demand...im in finishing area of this game....

so startin this cute n nice little game called trackmania (supplied wit digit dvd)...its got lotsa action so checkout

*img372.imageshack.us/img372/573/trackmania36kk.th.jpg
Game - Trackmania
Mode - Single Player
Commments - Well its as easy as its said....i have to go thru on wat u can see here ahead...

*img336.imageshack.us/img336/3825/trackmania41xd.th.jpg
Game - Trackmania
Mode - Single Player 
Comments - Going thru it...but hey...wait....theres a gap outa here....well just 2 make things worse...though i did it safely

*img375.imageshack.us/img375/7539/trackmania77cw.th.jpg
Game - Trackmania
Mode - Single Player
Comments - Well im supposed 2 go thru that gap....can i? basically i did but it took a lotsa practice....need 2 time ur jump

*img251.imageshack.us/img251/7981/trackmania96dl.th.jpg
Game - Trackmania
Mode - Single Player
Comments - Slide n jump at ur highest speed....slide from one slider, go in he air....n land on the other one....good timing required again for this jump..

alrite then folks....will be comin wit more....just lemme know if ur appreciating it or not....i mean i wont do it just for my own sake wud i?.....thanx

cheers


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 5, 2006)

Here are some screenshots from HL-2: episode-1 single player 1st mission. It seems like an awesome game. All images are at 1024 X 768, model/texture/shader/shadow detail: high, water detail: reflect all, color correction: enabled, 2X AA/4X AF, HDR: full (if available).

Will post more later...

Hope you all like it.

*img144.imageshack.us/img144/6118/ep1citadel0000078ef.th.jpg

*img144.imageshack.us/img144/2889/ep1citadel0000107ue.th.jpg

*img143.imageshack.us/img143/972/ep1citadel0100213oo.th.jpg

*img89.imageshack.us/img89/5236/ep1citadel0100193xt.th.jpg


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 5, 2006)

nice pix dude keep em up...im out for now as my vacations r over....so drained in ngp rite now...will com back soon...

cheers


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 6, 2006)

The screenies are of PREY demo.... all taken @1024x768, 16X AF, 2X AA, all settings at max.

An innovative and xcellent game man... I was totally overwhelmed with completely new guns and game modes, this is terrific.. is looking forward to buy this one !!!

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/4599/prey20060622141220421244lq.th.jpg

*img278.imageshack.us/img278/1921/prey20060622141751701588du.th.jpg

*img476.imageshack.us/img476/8523/prey20060622142113765182cp.th.jpg

*img366.imageshack.us/img366/3408/prey20060622142120151811di.th.jpg


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 6, 2006)

Some More...

*img477.imageshack.us/img477/806/prey20060622142907781680jm.th.jpg

*img331.imageshack.us/img331/9319/prey20060622143911961329bg.th.jpg

*img444.imageshack.us/img444/8310/prey20060622144148642459ly.th.jpg

*img449.imageshack.us/img449/5672/prey20060622144833432106xz.th.jpg


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 7, 2006)

Some more screenshots from Half-Life2: episode-1 on the settings mentioned in my previous post.

*img184.imageshack.us/img184/7190/ep1citadel0300084kq.th.jpg

*img425.imageshack.us/img425/5237/ep1citadel0300101kf.th.jpg

*img348.imageshack.us/img348/9135/ep1citadel0200009xa.th.jpg

*img331.imageshack.us/img331/5268/ep1citadel0100224oc.th.jpg


----------



## bharat_r (Jul 8, 2006)

*Lowest Innings score*
*img221.imageshack.us/img221/5953/c2kscores19sj.th.jpg
*Game*:EA Cricket
*Edition*:2000
*Match*:India vs Kenya
*Comment*:
Lowest innings score in ODI.Indian bowlers dismiss Kenya for 17 in just 4.5 overs.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 15, 2006)

Screenshot from : GTA Vice City.

*Oh My GOD !!!! *What have I Done!!!!!!!!

What happens when your EYEs are not on the Road but on some B**c**s.




*img156.imageshack.us/img156/2186/vcaccident3tp6.th.jpg


*img87.imageshack.us/img87/5512/vcaccident2kb3.th.jpg

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/8099/vcaccidentmf1.th.jpg


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Jul 16, 2006)

great thread!!!!!great idea!!!!!
lemme join with a few ordinary screenshots...from Call Of Duty 2
pls forgive me 4 the lack of details as i played this ages ago but saved the screenshots as they r so beautiful!!!!!!

*img413.imageshack.us/img413/6484/001yw7sf3.jpg

*img48.imageshack.us/img48/8818/002tk5ln7.jpg

*img294.imageshack.us/img294/6460/003ce6ue5.jpg

*img295.imageshack.us/img295/6614/004iv3vb9.jpg


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 18, 2006)

nice 2 see more stuffs here...this shud go never ending as gamers never die

cheers


----------



## softhunterdevil (Oct 26, 2006)

speedyguy said:
			
		

> nice 2 see more stuffs here...this shud go never ending as gamers never die
> 
> cheers


WOW ... I was absent for months  ... and I see the stream I once started has grown so far. Thnx buddies ... continue posting your screenshots.
I will soon continue.
Let once we say together "*gamers never die*"


----------



## max_demon (Oct 26, 2006)

Ouch..!

*img87.imageshack.us/img87/4526/pop32006102612115196nl9.th.jpg *img147.imageshack.us/img147/3668/pop32006102612113229he8.th.jpg *img87.imageshack.us/img87/3686/pop32006102612115196fj6.th.jpg 
Game : Prince Of Persia the two throwns
Comment:
1.It has taken from video gallery
capturing : Used Fraps


----------



## speedyguy (Oct 26, 2006)

yea buddies keep em coming....im in banglore for studying will post lotsa action next mnth wen i get home...

@ liquid_nitrogen88: dun mind me sayin this but plz be little linient towards d dial-up users so use thumbnail views...www.imageshack.us will help

Enjoy~!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 26, 2006)

liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> great thread!!!!!great idea!!!!!
> lemme join with a few ordinary screenshots...from Call Of Duty 2
> pls forgive me 4 the lack of details as i played this ages ago but saved the screenshots as they r so beautiful!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Hi, please be considerate towards persons having dial up and data capped broadband connections. Upload the images on image hosting site like imageshack and post the forum code here.

This particular post will never open in dialup and people having dataone home 250 plan will never open it. I think the mods will agree with me.


----------

